# Word of the Day: Askance



## Capt Lightning (Sep 26, 2020)

*Askance - * showing suspicion,  mistrust or disapproval.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

I've always had an askance nature about me.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2020)

Askance: whenever I get a letter from BF Egypt telling me they are holding $100 million dollars for me.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 27, 2020)

Most people look askance at my neighbor who is hard of hearing and talks very loudly.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 28, 2020)

I had a look of askance on my fact when hubby told me that  the upstairs toilet was loose.

Why am I not  surprised when the  fix  results in a leak  thru  the ceiling  down  here?


----------

